# My official hello!



## cmrapp11 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi everyone!   I've been using this forum as a source of information and inspiration for a while now and my intro. is well overdue. THANKS SO MUCH to each of you (especially the kick butt females!   )... even though I have just started to post, I learned so much from similar questions/concerns already posted. **To other observers who have yet to post/intro, I say jump in, it's more fun.  I hope to get a journal going soon (and hopefully a new comp. thats not so ssssllllloooowwww), so please look for it and show me some love!! -C


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 9, 2005)

Greetings and Salutations!!!!

Welcome to IM


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2005)

cmrapp11 welcome to IM!


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 10, 2005)

welcome aboard m8

Neo


----------

